# Question for Gary - 2012 X5 tire compatibility



## Trisikad (Apr 29, 2011)

Gary,

I have a 2012 X5 base model that came with 255/55 r18, can I switch it with 275/55 r18? Will it fit? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Trisikad said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have a 2012 X5 base model that came with 255/55 r18, can I switch it with 275/55 r18? Will it fit? Thanks.


Thats a tough call. We've tried 265/55R18 with no problem but have not fit tires quite as tall as 275/55R18. It may fit but we could not guarantee it, sorry. It is about an inch taller and an inch wider than the factory size.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Trisikad (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't know there is a 265/55 r18. That could be even better. I just want the tires to be a little wider than what it is now as stock. How come when I accessed tirerack and specified my model there is no option for 265/55? Would I need extended fender arches if I opt for a wider tire this size? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

That's the bad part. There *was* a 265/55R18 tire, but no longer anything made in that size, sorry.


----------



## Trisikad (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh I see. In that case, what alternative tire size could fit my 2012 X5 base?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

285/50R18 will fit but there is just one tire made in that size, so in this case I would likely stick with the 255/55R18 sizing.


----------



## Trisikad (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Gary, I have the same size 255/55R18 on my 2010 X5. Can I fit a 235/60R18 (winter) tire on the wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, if you have the factory 18X8.5" wheels, you can indeed fit 235/60R18 on those wheels for a more narrow winter tire setup.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

